# Happy news



## RuthieG (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi all

My beautiful daughter, Martha, arrived into the world last Monday weighing 6lb10. I was induced Sunday night, got to 3 cm dilated Monday lunch and then stayed there! So she came by dreaded section (which I was genuinely petrified of) and she is healthy.

She did have low bloods and a suspected infection so was on NICU which was awful but we finally got home Monday. We had to follow an eating plan to beef her up as she lost too much weight but now all good and breast feeding almost fully established (with some expressed Brest milk) so all good.

The section was nowhere near as bad as I thought and the biggest prob was being separated from Martha while on NICU as it made feeding hard to sort.

All worth it though! 

Ruth x


----------



## teapot8910 (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations Ruth!! Hope you're both doing well xxx


----------



## Steff (Jul 24, 2012)

Many congratulations ruth welcome into the world Martha x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonderful news Ruth! Many congratulations to all!


----------



## KateR (Jul 24, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## robofski (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Monkey (Jul 25, 2012)

Oooh, I'd been hoping for news from you! Many, many congratulations and what a fab name. (one I love but really doesn't work with our surname, so I'm pleased to 'know' one!)

Sounds like you've had a bit o a time of it, but really pleased to hear the bfing is going ok. Are you getting lots of support? 

Congratulations again!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 25, 2012)

Many congratulations.


----------



## gail1 (Jul 25, 2012)

well done..


----------



## newbs (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic news, Congratulations!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jul 25, 2012)

Congratulations  ! and welcome to the world Martha  x


----------



## Babysaurus (Jul 25, 2012)

Hurrah Ruthie, that's lovely news! I had been logging on in the hope you'd posted! 

I was terrified before the section but found it amazingly stressfree considering it's major surgery, hopefully you will too. Just keep on top of the painkillers (I stopped them after a week as I was afraid I'd do too much and do myself a mischief and it was still fine.) 

Glad she wasn't huge either (am saying nowt) and she's now home and doing well, Bxx


----------



## RuthieG (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone

For all you pregnant ladies, I was most petrified of having a section and that is what I ended up with but it was nowhere near as bad as I thought. I say this because I think whatever you are scared of or worried about turns out to be nowhere near as bad as they are in your imagination.

Ruth xxx


----------



## Jude76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations Ruthie!!!!Welcome to the world Martha(gorgeous name btw)
Enjoy these 1st few weeks,they're so precious and gone before you know it,my LO is 5 months on friday,don't know where the time has gone!!!
Anyway take care,Jude xxx


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 26, 2012)

Great news! You must be so relieved-Huge congratulations x


----------



## trophywench (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations, Mummy!  and a lovely name too.  (I like normal names, me ....)


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 27, 2012)

YEAY!! Congratulations and WELL DONE TO YOU RUTHIE!!!!!

Glad all went as well as could be expected and thanks for the boost regarding the C section. 

Hope Baby Martha appreciates all the hassles and tribulations you've been through but I'm sure she's 1000% worth it!

We want a picture soon btw! 

Good luck with it all and hope the weight maintains on the little one...


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 30, 2012)

Congratulations! x


----------

